# Condo real prices pls



## Alex71

Hi, Looking to move to bangkok either side of this Christmas. Want a decent Condo (no palace), must be 2 bed, swimming pool and gym would be nice. Must be near BTS or Metro. 
Have done homework but would like any true knowledge. 
If I pay 6 months up front what deals may I get? 

Any advice would be very welcome


----------



## Oneman

Alex71 said:


> Hi, Looking to move to bangkok either side of this Christmas. Want a decent Condo ...Have done homework but would like any true knowledge. ... If I pay 6 months up front what deals may I get? Any advice would be very welcome


Alex: 

Renting a condo in Bangkok is a worthy goal, but you are going about it all wrong.
Why is that?

*Advice #1: *Most rentals in Bangkok never show up on the Internet.
None of the good bargains ever show up on the Internet.
If you use the Internet to find a rental, you will pay double (or more than double), compared to what you would pay if you go in person to similar properties.
Thais don't use the Internet very much.
Okay, I know, property owners are often Thai-Chinese or Thai-Indian, but they don't advertise on the Internet either.
So don't depend on the Internet; go in person.

*Advice #2: *Never give anyone in Thailand money in advance for anything, not if you can help it.
Paying 6 months in advance is only asking for trouble.
What kind of trouble, I can not predict, but once a landlord here has your money, you are the loser.

*Advice #3: *Christmas is the worst time of year to rent.
It is high season in Bangkok.
Okay, due to the world-wide depression, this year high season won't be very high, but, still, landlords will think they can get high-season rates at that time of year.

-- Oneman
Chiangmai
.


----------



## Alex71

*Cheers Oneman*



Oneman said:


> Alex:
> 
> Renting a condo in Bangkok is a worthy goal, but you are going about it all wrong.
> Why is that?
> 
> *Advice #1: *Most rentals in Bangkok never show up on the Internet.
> None of the good bargains ever show up on the Internet.
> If you use the Internet to find a rental, you will pay double (or more than double), compared to what you would pay if you go in person to similar properties.
> Thais don't use the Internet very much.
> Okay, I know, property owners are often Thai-Chinese or Thai-Indian, but they don't advertise on the Internet either.
> So don't depend on the Internet; go in person.
> 
> *Advice #2: *Never give anyone in Thailand money in advance for anything, not if you can help it.
> Paying 6 months in advance is only asking for trouble.
> What kind of trouble, I can not predict, but once a landlord here has your money, you are the loser.
> 
> *Advice #3: *Christmas is the worst time of year to rent.
> It is high season in Bangkok.
> Okay, due to the world-wide depression, this year high season won't be very high, but, still, landlords will think they can get high-season rates at that time of year.
> 
> -- Oneman
> Chiangmai
> .


Thanks for the help but I was only ever going to commit once there and with the help of my wife, a Thai national, knew we'd get a deal. I was only using the net as a pointer and I'm glad for your advice as I now know what can be saved in more real terms. Thanks again re the cash up front advice, I've been to Thailand many times and should know better but felt I'd be able to negotiate down more strongly if paying a lump but I'll take your advice as would suit me. The only problem is I'm travelling over with my wife and our new born baby so thought it might be wise to have a condo booked for first month as despite cost, it may pay off in hassle reduction. I think a month in a pre paid condo may work out cheaper than a hotel until we can find something in person in BKK or do you think a couple of nights in a hotel then slip into a condo with the freedom to quit when/if we find better. You're right again about the high season but timing wise, we may have little choice. Any further advice would be welcome, Alex 71


----------



## Guest

The key risk in paying cash up front is if for some reason you need to leave before the end of the lease - you will NOT get any rent paid in advance reimbursed, just the deposit (if you are lucky).

I've actually paid six months in advance on three occasions, and had no problems... the landlords have been pretty prompt in attending to problems in the houses. It helps that they think you are likely to extend for an extra six months - they like tenants like this for obvious reasons.


----------



## Alex71

Cheers, it helps to get first hand info and any advice on current average rates would be very much obliged.


----------

